# The photo game



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Ive decided there's not nearly enough photos of our pups on the forum at the moment. Enter, the photo game!

It's pretty simple. You need to post a photo that has something in common with the previous photo. So if someone posted a photo of a dog at the beach, the next person could post a photo of a dog drinking water. Obviously the more interesting the photo, the easier it is for the next person. If two people cross-post in response to the same photo, we will take the first one who posted to continue the game. Clear as mud?

Here we go - post a photo with something in common with this one:


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I've gone with two dogs running:


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

We walked here yesterday. About a mile out to a big black rock that sticks out of the sand, known locally as the Black Rock. Imaginative, huh?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Aw , @Kimmikins just beat me to it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Aw , @Kimmikins just beat me to it!


That's ok, it's a beautiful photo!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm following the grass theme


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> That's ok, it's a beautiful photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog in a red harness


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Dog sat in a harness....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dog sat in sun


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Two dogs sitting


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Watching a cow


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Watching sheep


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Watching a bird


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

A dog being chair-adjacent


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

On a chair footstool with Mr F' s slippers and socks (loads of material there peeps)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog next to chair......


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Dog next to chair......
> 
> View attachment 330207


Oh he looks so comfortable!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Oh he looks so comfortable!


Yep, he spent _ages_ removing the cushion from the bed and dragging everything over :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dog floppering around!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dog on a bed


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dog on a bed in a trailer tent


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog in a tent


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog on holiday


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Dog on holiday in a caravan


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Another dog on a chair


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogs on chairs at the table


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Dog next to a table


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dog on the table


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog with a view..









Yayyy! I loved this game the last time we played  Thanks for starting it @McKenzie


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Nettles said:


> Dog with a view..
> View attachment 330240
> 
> 
> Yayyy! I loved this game the last time we played  Thanks for starting it @McKenzie


You're very welcome! It occurred to me there's a whole lot of newbies who haven't played and it's a good way to share photos and get to know all the dogs 

Here's dogs in Ruffwear Front Range harnesses


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

going with the 2 dogs sitting nicely for a photo  (


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Spaniel and Terrier


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Little and large


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

Big pointy ears!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Great idea for a thread. I'll have to see what pics I have on the tablet/phone.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Big floppy ears!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Two dogs on a mission!


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Two dogs having a chat!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dog with a gorgeous grey muzzle


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

Upside down dog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Guard dog!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Nosy dog


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Posey dog


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

posing on a log!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Posing on a rock


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Another dog on a rock


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog on a rock:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Naughty dog on a rock with a flying ear


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog asleep on the hearth!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

dog asleep on a pillow


----------



## lindseybayley (Oct 25, 2014)

Dog asleep in the car.
I don't post very often but this is a great idea for a thread!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogs asleep in a motorhome


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog asleep on his person.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Dog pretending to be sleeping in her PJ's on her person's bed!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

dog in a onesie/pjs


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog in a cooling coat.


----------



## CrazydogsX2 (Nov 14, 2016)

dog keeping cool


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Cold dog


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dog in the snow


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog eating snow!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dog not eating bone


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dog with nose in the snow


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog balancing bone


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog wanting his bone


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A young Dillon in the snow.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

A young(er) Micheie on a walk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

Young dog not wanting a bed (covered both of the last 2 photos there because I got confused!)


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

2 dogs not wanting a bed


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

2 dogs on a sunbed


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Two dogs sunbathing


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

One dog in the sun, on grass next to the sand


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

One dog on the sand, not in the sun!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

One dog NOT on the sand (in his red 'boat')


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog buried in beds


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog attempting to bury self in grass


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog eating corn on the cob like a person


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog having a munch


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

German shedder


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

German pointer with a stick


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Ears for days


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry not a dog but I couldn't resist the ears opportunity


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Crazy ears


----------



## Beth-and-co (Aug 23, 2017)

Wet ears


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Soggy dog


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Wet dogs


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

2 wet - water-loving dogs - one wet water-disliking dog


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

One wet dog with a stick
*Tyler is a clients dog.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog with toy adjacent to puddle


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog jumping for toy.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Good save!

Goalie


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog with a football


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Puppy with a football


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

Puppy with 2 balls


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Puppy with toys


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

puppy with sausages


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

Dogs waiting for sausages


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dogs waiting for dinner









Enjoying the puppy pics btw


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Another puppy waiting for dinner


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog up high


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

Dogs in the distance


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Another dog in the distance


----------



## Singlefish (Mar 24, 2017)

Dog close in on a beach


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog in the distance on a beach playing with his human


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to like these pics but for some reason the like button is not responding so please take my likes as read, Sorry

Lovely photo's on here


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Puppy on a beach at sunset


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dog at night in the snow


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dog flying in the snow


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

puppy flying in the grass


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Dog at a distance flying towards person


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog running towards human


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog sticking her tongue out at human.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Long tongue!


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Another long tongue.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Dirty tongue..


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Derp tongue


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog with tongue out in a Christmas hat


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogs on Christmas Day


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Christmas bow tie..


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Dog Xmas Reindeer


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dog in a Christmas bandana


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Dog with Christmas lights








.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dog with christmas lights and trees and bells and everything!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Night lights


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

Dog in fading light


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dog blocking the last of the light!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

Dogs standing up on back legs


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

nosy dogs


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Dog being meerkat on back legs


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog on back


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Changed, too slow lol!!!

Roly poly


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dog gazing over a field


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Dog gazing at Alpacas


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a great thread..... thanks for starting it


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dog staring at geese


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> This is a great thread..... thanks for starting it


I agree - sorry i haven't liked everything, I'd get RSI - but I love all the photos!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

watching the neighbours


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Watching for potential axe murderers


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog watching a rabbit.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Watching rodents


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

Killing a rat


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Being confused by a hamster.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

killing a lion


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not chasing the cat.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Not chasing a jogger


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Preparing to chase something.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hark! I spy a thing!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

paw up in a paddling pool


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Paws up!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Smile


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Another smile.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Brown eyed girl


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Brown eyed boy


----------



## Beth-and-co (Aug 23, 2017)

Tired eyed girl


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Super tired girl


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Dog on a bed


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Dog snoozing on a bench


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog snoozing with toy


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

Dog snoozing with lots of toys.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog snoozing with favourite toy.


----------



## Singlefish (Mar 24, 2017)

Puppy lying on back with







the toy she brought from her breeder


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

Upside down dog


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What great photos. Will wait til I get back home to join in to the land of the speedy internet, it's incredibly slow here.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Right way up puppy with upside down cat


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Sleepy puppy and sleepy cat


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

uncomfortable sleeping dog


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Paws on me great pic


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

Won't sleep in his bed but on the uncomfortable floor dog


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Dog snoozing on hard floor under table


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Puppy snoozing on a duck.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog scared of ducks


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog scared of fish


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog rolling in fishy smelling seaweed


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dog rolling on the grass


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

Playing football on the grass


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog sleeping on the grass


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog derping on the grass


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dog in green harness derping


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Black and tan beauty


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sleeping beauties


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sofa snoozer with blanket


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Cushion(s)


----------



## Singlefish (Mar 24, 2017)

Just awake with cushions and blanket!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Fast asleep


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

Also asleep :Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Puppy belly


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Idiot belly


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Fat head belly


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Big head, Little Head


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hound head and squidgy head


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog head, human head


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

dog chin human face


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog backseat driving.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Another backseat driver


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Front seat driver


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't ask, just get in!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Doggy Driver AND passenger










Love how Sam has put the sun visor down


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> dog chin human face


OMG best photo ever!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> OMG best photo ever!


Haha thanks, mine and Jasper's version of the dog snapchat filter


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

Two muddy back seat drivers


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Two dogs planning something


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Two dogs having a chat


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Two dogs having a chat over their morning poo


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Two dogs doing mysterious dog things


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dun dun duuuuuun


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Murder! *









*no animals were harmed etc etc


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog pretending to be murdered so he does not have to get up for 5am walk


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Pup showing who's boss!


----------



## Jenni26 (Oct 9, 2017)

Puppy showing me who's boss!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Showing a stick who's boss!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm the boss!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

He's definitely not the boss.....


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

running with male human person


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Doggo on the beach (turns out I do have photos of him where he doesn't have his legs in the air)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Dog and sand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Smiley dog


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Another smiley dog


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

A NOT smiley dog









A very Grumpy dog


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Grumpy dog!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Grumpy dog!


Aw, who wouldn't be grumpy! What happened (sorry temporary sidetrack)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Aw, who wouldn't be grumpy! What happened (sorry temporary sidetrack)


Entropion surgery (number two!) 
She recovered quickly, but had to wear the cone of shame when not supervised in case she rubbed the stitches, so wasn't a happy bunny!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cone of shame


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

One ear up, one ear down


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Miffed dog


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Disconcerted sofa dog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog asleep on sofa.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog asleep on gravel


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Dog asleep like Superman


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Cat asleep like superman


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Asleep dog falling out of bed


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Little dog in big bed


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Big dog on a small bed


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Small dog big sofa


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Love this thread @McKenzie! I can't believe I missed it hence spending the last half hour scrolling through pictures instead of putting my shopping away!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

small dog Big bed


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Big dog _IS _bed


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog ate bed


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dog made a mess


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog trying to say sorry for the mess


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

These are brilliant


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Dog made a hole


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dogs not sorry they made a mess sorting the post.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

:Wideyed


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog made a mess of herself


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Preparing to make a mess.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog is proud of her mess


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Couldn't resist another smiley dog!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bonkers smiley dog


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog smiling with cauliflower on his head


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Laughing dog


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog making you laugh


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I love Thai s approach to funky head wear.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Laughing puppy


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Wet puppy isn't laughing!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Very wet puppy with laser eyes!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Village of the Damned


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Spawn of Satan!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Perfect angel


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

A picture of innocence


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheeky devil (complete with horns)









Oops crossposted with @picaresque , but think it still works


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

Surely an angel?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Not such an angel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

An angel spoke to him


----------



## Jenni26 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thinks he's an angel!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Is with the angels


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Looked like an angel but was a little devil...


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

A fellow member of the Excellent Ears Association (Pointy division rather than Floopy, but there's talk of a merger)


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Can do floopy and pointy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

One pointy, one floppy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A selection of pointy, floppy and in betweens


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Crazy ears!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Belly up!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sofa dogs (PG version)


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

two dogs on a settee


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Two more dogs on the sofa


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Two dogs and a human on sofa









Apologises for state of undress of human he's a ridiculous slob at night!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog and human on a seat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Human on chair dog trying to join him


----------



## Jenni26 (Oct 9, 2017)

Puppy on human on chair!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Dog leg!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Chin on shoulder


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dog on mat


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog on a stair


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Puppy on the cushions


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Puppy on a cushion in a box


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Hogging the bed


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Puppy in box


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dog standing on a pile of food that came in a box


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Paws up standing on a log, wearing his Hounds for Heroes poppy!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sermon on the mount


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Let me tell you a secret


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Pass it on


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Puppy fell over it was sooooooo funny!!


----------

